# ShakeMap IPMA



## fablept (22 Jan 2014 às 20:05)

Excelente novidade por parte do IPMA



> 2014-01-22 (IPMA)
> 
> Em 2013 foi adaptada e integrada no sistema operacional de vigilância sísmica do Instituto Português do Mar e Atmosfera, I.P., uma nova versão do sistema ShakeMap, com a qual é possível fazer estimativas rápidas de efeitos macrossísmicos em caso de sismo.
> 
> ...




ShakeMap IPMA


ShakeMap do sismo de dia 20 em Alcoutim
link


----------



## Zapiao (22 Jan 2014 às 22:01)

O que interessa mais é Intensidade Instrumental ou Aceleração de Pico ?


----------



## fablept (23 Jan 2014 às 00:09)

O mapa de intensidade instrumental serve para simplificar a interpretação dos resultados.

http://shakemap.ipma.pt/about.html

Se clicarem na estrela, podem obter os dados de cada estação sísmica que registou o sismo, no sismo de dia 20, a estação mais próxima foi a PVAQ e registou nos componentes horizontais (sismometros horizontais):

HHE (Oeste-Este) 	0.0136 cm 	0.0800 %g	
HHN (Norte-Sul)	0.0220 cm	0.1418 %g


----------



## Zapiao (23 Jan 2014 às 00:25)

"O ShakeMap pode igualmente ser utilizado na construção de cenários para hipotéticos sismos fortes" onde se pode consultar isto ?


----------



## fablept (23 Jan 2014 às 15:46)

Zapiao disse:


> "O ShakeMap pode igualmente ser utilizado na construção de cenários para hipotéticos sismos fortes" onde se pode consultar isto ?




Acho que esse "simulador" que o IPMA refere é apenas para uso interno e possivelmente a pedido.

Tens esta aplicação em JAVA que podes experimentar:
http://www.opensha.org/tutorial-ScenarioShakeMap

Mas as ondas sísmicas podem ser muito amplificadas num local devido à geologia do local, um exemplo disso foi o sismo de 1980 no grupo central do Açores, uma zona na ilha Terceira teve muitos mais danos que zonas mais próximas do epicentro.
Eu já tentei mudar o meu sismometro para outro local (apenas 4km de onde tenho instalado presentemente), as condições eram boas, com baixo ruído "urbano", mas passado umas semanas reparei que não estava a registar sismos de forma tão "boa", foi tanto que instalei outro sismometro ao lado para descartar a hipótese de um problema no sensor, mas a culpa aparente foi o solo da zona.

Exemplos:






Mais info sobre relação tipo de solo/amplificação das ondas sísmicas:
http://earthquake.usgs.gov/regional/nca/soiltype/
http://www.pnsn.org/outreach/earthquakehazards/site-effects


----------

